# Ebay short shifter



## David48 (May 3, 2009)

Sorry if this doesn't belong here, I'm still a noob to this site. lol. Anyway, I just got an S13 that's completely stock. And I want to keep it that way for the most part. But I do want to freshen up the interior a little bit. So I started looking at short shifters first. I was amazed at how much they sell for, so I looked at ebay to try and buy a used one. But I ran into these cheap ones. I know ebay quality sucks, and you get what you pay for, but I'm wondering if it's possible for these to actually cause any mechanical problems. Thanks in advance. 

ebay short shifter


----------



## Frankyy (Oct 4, 2008)

David48 said:


> Sorry if this doesn't belong here, I'm still a noob to this site. lol. Anyway, I just got an S13 that's completely stock. And I want to keep it that way for the most part. But I do want to freshen up the interior a little bit. So I started looking at short shifters first. I was amazed at how much they sell for, so I looked at ebay to try and buy a used one. But I ran into these cheap ones. I know ebay quality sucks, and you get what you pay for, but I'm wondering if it's possible for these to actually cause any mechanical problems. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ebay short shifter


well i'll tell you what, i got one like that it's the exact replica of Fidanza short shifter, lasted me 1 month, i paid 100$ for it, it does not stay on properly, the plate tha tholds everything down moves tiny bit by tiny bit, after a while the 2 other brackets that hold down the plate loosen up, causing the short shifter to get out of place. the stock shifter is held down by a C clip that is realy strong and has slim to no play. B&M bolts on the tranny making is alot more safer then this cheap setup.

For short shifter i recommend paying more for better quality, go with B&M i heard good stories about em no bad response, except for the 200-300$ price range... 6 bolts on the tranny you know it can't go wrong on you...


----------

